# Website advice



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

So since we spined our snow division into it's own snow only company we have just got the skull and bones of our website together and would like some opinions. Heres the link www.atlaswinterservices.com


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good. I almost thought it was the lettuceman's site at first.

I really like the "work for us" page. I've been meaning to get a page just like that up. One for subs, and another form for an employment application.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Great website so far!!


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

IMAGE;1302197 said:


> Looks good. I almost thought it was the lettuceman's site at first.
> 
> I really like the "work for us" page. I've been meaning to get a page just like that up. One for subs, and another form for an employment application.


Yea that part still needs work and I will separate subs from employee applications should have it fixed within a week. Right now its not detailed at all an I want to ask subs applicants more detailed questions. My website designer told me it cost $40 something dollars to purchase some type of form (not really sure) but it will let me set it up for a more detailed application/questionnaire


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Looks great... I really like it.

Check mine out just went live few weeks ago

http://alotmaintenance.com


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

alotmaintenance.com


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

www.alotmaintenance.com


----------

